# Light weight cammo for hot weather?



## Al33 (May 6, 2006)

What do you use or recommend?

I am going to redo my hunting wardrobe this year and I'm looking for some light weight cammo clothing for early bow season and turkey season. Because I will be using it mostly to turkey hunt, it needs to be durable and not easily torn apart by briars and such.

TIA for your recommendations.


----------



## stev (May 6, 2006)

mossyoak has new 3-d stuff out that i have and the briers dont take the leaf off.the pants are $69 top $79 i think cant remember.


----------



## Greg Tench (May 6, 2006)

Al, I like the mossy oak treklite in the obsession pattern for late season turkeys.


----------



## Dub (May 6, 2006)

A buddy of mine had a couple of sets of Mossy Oak patterned high tech matterial camo....really light and it wicked moisture away quickly.  He said it was like wearing nothing.  I believe the fabric was cooltech or something like that.


----------



## Jeff Phillips (May 6, 2006)

Al - Are you going to retire the "Camel-Flage"?????


----------



## Jody Hawk (May 6, 2006)

Greg Tench said:
			
		

> Al, I like the mossy oak treklite in the obsession pattern for late season turkeys.



I agree with Greg. The treklite is the way to go this time of year. Al, you'd look cute hunting in shorts. 

http://www.basspro.com/servlet/cata...arClassCode=8&hvarSubCode=2&hvarTarget=browse
http://www.basspro.com/servlet/cata...varTarget=browse&cmid=PP_P0_2&cmCat=CROSSSELL


----------



## Lostoutlaw (May 6, 2006)

The ones I got are made of some stuff like fish net only smaller The man that made them passed away some time ago and they are great so I have to really take care. 
Got a sewing mach. you could get the matrl. and make some that is what a friend of mine his wife says she might be able to do it.


----------



## 257 roberts (May 6, 2006)

I use my bug tamer, nice and cool


----------



## 01Foreman400 (May 6, 2006)

I wear Under Armor (heat gear) and Air Mesh shirt,  pants and hat.  They keep me cool.

Darrell


----------



## Al33 (May 7, 2006)

Jody Hawk said:
			
		

> Al, you'd look cute hunting in shorts.
> 
> Thank you Jody, that does wonders for my self esteem.
> 
> ...


----------



## 01Foreman400 (May 7, 2006)

What are you wanting to buy (specifically)?

Darrell


----------



## Al33 (May 7, 2006)

01Foreman400 said:
			
		

> What are you wanting to buy (specifically)?
> 
> Darrell


Just some shirts and pants, maybe three each, but at $75 per set. that's alot of $.


----------



## huntnnut (May 7, 2006)

Al, You may want to give Arrow Flinger a call and see what they have at the new store....Just a thought.


----------



## Jim Thompson (May 7, 2006)

treklite pants and underarmour shirt.  The trek lite is a must you can get by with trek lite shirt in lieu of the under armour as well


----------



## Jim Thompson (May 7, 2006)

remember this pic AL?


----------



## GobbleAndGrunt78 (May 30, 2006)

This past bow season I tried a new setup. I bought a set of Endura Skins (top and bottom). I got them at Bass Pro. They are a tight fitting under garment/base layer. It wicks sweat away very well and more importantly it cuts scent down well. It has a special silver ion fabric in it that kills bacteria, preventing them from holding odor. I then wear my mesh bug suit over the top of this. I won't lie, it takes some time to get used to the tight fit of the Endura Skins. It even feels kind of odd when wearing them with the mesh bug suit, it's all very light and you almost feel naked because a breeze cuts right through them!!! I also noticed something that is awesome about the Endura Skins, yet over looked by the manufacturer's marketing dept......the tight fit makes them tick proof!!!


----------



## tearbritches (Jun 1, 2006)

al, i don't think you can beat military clothing for the price. bdu's are built way better than designer camo, and work just as good. try some of the usmc lightweight ripstop.


----------



## Hintz (Jun 1, 2006)

mossy oak 3d diffusion, this stuffs great


----------



## TJay (Jun 2, 2006)

I like that Super Mesh stuff, it's got little tiny holes all over it.  BPS has the best selection and it's pretty reasonable.


----------



## gadeerwoman (Jun 2, 2006)

Al, try sportsmans guide. I think they had some of the stuff in their catalog and probably on line as well and I think it was cheaper than Cabela but looked like the same stuff BP and Cabela sell. www.sportsmansguide.com


----------



## Randy (Jun 2, 2006)

I like the Mossy Oak Trek Light to but I also have a few of leafy suits in different camos.  You can wear anything under them, even shorts if you want to.


----------



## Killdee (Jun 4, 2006)

Hey Al, try Adventures Outdoors in Smyrna,they carry a pretty good line of mossy oak trek lite.


----------



## Al33 (Jun 6, 2006)

*Thanks again all,*

I have taken notes and will now go shopping.


----------

